

Chrome DevTools Commands - dgarner
https://medium.com/p/f1f29cb2c5e0

======
gingerrr
Object.keys has nothing to do with Chrome's DevTools, it's part of the
ECMAScript 5 spec and is supported in all modern browsers (and IE >8).

